# Sand in the Foreskin?



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, feeling really stupid right now, but also really glad you are all here.







My 5 yo has been playing in the sandbox, in his underwear (he's a no-clothes kind of kid







), and now has sand in his foreskin. Is this a problem? Anything I can/should tell him to do? More clothes in the future?
TIA.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Just have him swish in the bath. If he can retract himself at all, have him retract as much as is comfortable and swish around in warm, plain water.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: I wouldnt be surprised if he got a bit irritated from the sand but soaks in the tub should do wonders for that. I know dd loves her sand box and she got sand all up in there








a bath washed it right out but it did make her a bit red.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

A little boy I babysat had an irritated penis because of the exact same thing.
I sat him up on the bathroom counter and washed him off with a wet rag and dried him. Then, I globbed zinc diaper cream (Penaten) onto the end. He never had any more irritation. Intact penises are so easy to look after.
Baybee


----------



## Stampy (Oct 19, 2005)

Or if he CAN'T retract, you could try GENTLY clamping the end of his 4skin between two fingers and letting it build up and releasing it... repeat as necessary...

Hopefully that'll wash all the sand out....

Hmmmmmm...

Brings back memories of day trips to the beach with my Godsons, and having to drive home with my testicles being Sandpapered by all the sand in my underpants.....


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Wouldn't some of it come out when he urinates??

--Just a question, I have no idea, but I'd think it would.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I'd rather deal with sand in the foreskin than sand in the urethra. Ouch.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, I put him in the bath, told him to retract as far as he could (he's partially retractable) and swish it around. That seems to have worked. He's not complaining.








Thanks for the answers. Its great to be able to ask that question without hearing, "Gee, I don't know," or "Well, if you had circumcised him..."
I know California is supposed to have a higher intact rate than the rest of the states, but my area must really be throwing off the curve, because everyone is real circ-happy around here.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I was going to say if he got sand up in there, he must be at least partially able to retract. None of my boys have gotten sand up in there and they come home w/ underwear full of sand all the time in the summer.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, I don't remember this happening last year, when he couldn't retract really at all. But all of a sudden, this year, we set up the sandbox, they go play, and he comes in with sand in a very uncomfortable place.








I agree with Fi- better there than in worse places. I just wasn't sure what exactly to do to help him.


----------



## cv580 (Aug 18, 2006)

FYI: circumcision was an excuse used by the government during WWII to prevent soldiers fighting in the desert from being irritated by the sand during battle.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
I'd rather deal with sand in the foreskin than sand in the urethra. Ouch.

EXACTLY! (sorry for the caps!







)


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cv580* 
FYI: circumcision was an excuse used by the government during WWII to prevent soldiers fighting in the desert from being irritated by the sand during battle.

That's pretty bad. I mean, I know I was somewhat worried (I'm just that kind of mom







), but come on, surgery for what was at most a minor irritation? That's messed up.


----------

